# Rotary hammer for driving ground rods?



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

I've got that Bosch. Its the cats azz. Its the perfect size for me.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

do you use it for driving ground rods?


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Hilti te70 drives em


----------



## ls electric (Sep 6, 2011)

I use that bosch for driving ground rods. I seems that if the rod stops with this, I can't get it farther in with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Check out your local rental yard see if they have any for sale, I bought one for a couple hundred bucks works like a champ.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a DeWalt SDS Max with a ground rod driver. It's a lot better than by hand.


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

mikewillnot said:


> do you use it for driving ground rods?


Yes I do and also use it to break up the ground between the rods when the ground is frozen. (It gets a bit cold here):thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have several large hammer drills. The dewalt is the first one the guys grab. Mine are all spline drive.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Nobaddaysinak said:


> Hilti te70 drives em


We use a TE76, most of the time it gets the rods in. But, we still keep a sledge on the truck to help the hilti get past obstructions. Sometimes it's back and forth several times between the sledge and hilti to get them all the way in. 

What I'd really like is a full blown demolition hammer just for rods or breaking concrete. Most roto hammers are around 5-10lbs of impact energy, electric demo hammers are usually around 15-35lbs.

Something like this, it has the best dollar to impact lb ratio I've seen so far:

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-11335K-...=1416165926&sr=8-4&keywords=bosch+demo+hammer


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am with you cow. I am going to buy one myself because I think it is to hard on the hammer drills. Probably would pay for itself in the time chipping out footings alone. 
Ebay around $750 or so.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I am with you cow. I am going to buy one myself because I think it is to hard on the hammer drills. Probably would pay for itself in the time chipping out footings alone.
> Ebay around $750 or so.


Speaking of chipping out footers, seems we have to do a lot of that. One guy started putting a concrete block(s) where the underground comes up before the footer is poured. Then when he's doing the service it's easy to just bust the block and put in the conduit from the lateral. No chipping necessary!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

A Little Short said:


> Speaking of chipping out footers, seems we have to do a lot of that. One guy started putting a concrete block(s) where the underground comes up before the footer is poured. Then when he's doing the service it's easy to just bust the block and put in the conduit from the lateral. No chipping necessary!:thumbsup:


That's a good idea. When I know I have to pass through a stem wall later, I'll wedge 3-4 layers of 2" rigid insulation board(depending on wall thickness) inside the forms. Super easy to come back later and knock it out, anything beats having to core drill after the fact.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Punching below-grade holes through foundation walls? How on earth do you seal them?
I'm doing a service entrance do-over this week at a house like that with water running through the panel on a hard rain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

mikewillnot said:


> Punching below-grade holes through foundation walls? How on earth do you seal them?


I don't.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

J F Go said:


> I've got that Bosch. Its the cats azz. Its the perfect size for me.


I have the Bosch SDS Max and drive ground rods all the time. It works perfect.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

3D Electric said:


> I have the Bosch SDS Max and drive ground rods all the time. It works perfect.


Also I have the clay spade attachment and it help a Hell of a lot when digging, which for some reason we do a lot of.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

mikewillnot said:


> Punching below-grade holes through foundation walls? How on earth do you seal them?
> I'm doing a service entrance do-over this week at a house like that with water running through the panel on a hard rain.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


I make every effort to enter a building above grade. You need some ground water control to enter below grade and often does not work that well.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> Speaking of chipping out footers, seems we have to do a lot of that. One guy started putting a concrete block(s) where the underground comes up before the footer is poured. Then when he's doing the service it's easy to just bust the block and put in the conduit from the lateral. No chipping necessary!:thumbsup:


I use foam blocks for this. Then I take a torch and burn them out.


----------



## Calgarynorm (11 mo ago)

Cow said:


> I don't.


Isn’t spray foam ideal for this? It keeps expanding and fills the hole tightly.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Anything that is SDS and you get a ground rod driver for the hammer drill your good to go.

I


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

When I finally bought us an SDS Max, my two guys ask if we could get the ground rod driver attachment. I just looked at them and said why would I spend money on that when I’ve got to ground rod drivers right here! 🤣🤣


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

I had a customer order a few of these. Looks like a great idea, but I never got any feedback from him.
Ground Rod Dawg™ – iTOOLco


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Rob-Bryant said:


> I had a customer order a few of these. Looks like a great idea, but I never got any feedback from him.
> Ground Rod Dawg[emoji769] – iTOOLco


Do they make them for a spline drive hammer drill?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Never stand on a ladder again to drive ground rods … by using 6’ ground rods


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

Forge Boyz said:


> Do they make them for a spline drive hammer drill?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I'm not an iTool stocking distributor, but I don't think so. I don't see it on their website, and spline is really being phased out like the old old hex drive bits that Skil and B&D had way back when.


----------

